# Boss Power-V UTV Demand Inquiry



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

When I saw what jweiss's custom fab to get the Power V XT UTV blade on his jeep, I was floored and judging by the feedback on his thread sounds like a lot of you guys are too.

I emailed Boss about the factory making different applications for that blade ie Jeeps and other light duty trucks. Because after looking at many of the components and measurements of this blade it is very similar in components to the Sport Duty ie hopefully just a mount away.

This was their reply Thanks for the feedback. *We absolutely love to hear from customers as it certainly helps to drive new product development. Lighter duty plows are definitely something we are looking into and we hope to accommodate the request in the future. Every BOSS product goes through extensive design work and testing before hitting the field and sometimes the timeframe doesn't quite meet the demand. Please feel free to check back with us in the future on updates or stay in touch with your local BOSS Dealer. Any time a new product is released our Dealers are the first to know.

Thanks again!

Amy Mendini

BOSS Products

906-776-3465

*

In a previous email she told me that they are in the process of developing a light tower for this blade.

jweiss has a great beta version that we are all watching however I know I would feel much better about something that the factory would stand behind with a warranty.

I encourage those interested to email [email protected] to get some traction. Some may be skeptical but with other forums I have belong to we have gotten manufacturers to produce things based on forum feedback/demand.


----------



## jweiss (Aug 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

